# Need info on a 20's Mead Ranger



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 5, 2014)

Please school me. This is my first bike of this era and I don't know anything about them. All I have is a skeleton (frame and fork) but nothing else. I don't want to spend money out of speculation on things that aren't correct for the bike. I don't mind building a bare bones bike if they were available that way. I actually prefer the look without a rack but I don't want an incomplete bike.

I know one of you guys as a 1924 Mead catalog. I found a For Sale thread where MOTOmike sold one back in January. My frame is probably a '24 so info from that catalog would be helpful.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 5, 2014)

Post multiple pictures otherwise we have nothing to go off of.  I'll help after you post clear pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 5, 2014)

It's the one Nickinator put up for sale. (I stole his pic.) He said the crank he pulled from it had a 1924 date stamp.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 6, 2014)

*Images from the 1924 Mead Ranger Bike Catalog*

Here are a few images from my 1924 Mead Ranger catalog.  Maybe these will help you out.

Mike


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 7, 2014)

That brings up some questions. If that is every variation offered in 1924, either mine isn't a '24 or the forks were replaced. In the catalog, all of the bikes with twin top tubes has truss rods.

Does the catalog description say anything about color? If the red/blue color scheme of my frame is original, that could be used to verify the year.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 7, 2014)

If the catalog pictures are everything there is to see about that year's bikes, I must conclude mine is not a '24 frame. The fork doesn't match what the catalog show.





Is there any serial number info on the Mead frames?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 7, 2014)

It could very well be a replacement fork.  Because Mead was a mail order Co. the buyer had the option to make customizations.  Also I don't think this was a color option for Mead, ever.  Not 100%, but my feelings are especially not in the 20's.  Probably a repaint.  I like to be proved wrong, so keep diggin for info.


~ Nick


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm quite positive your fork with the triple plate crown is a quintessential replacement style.  I can dig for that image later tonight.


~ Nick


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 7, 2014)

If that's a replacement fork, is it a Mead fork and if so, from what year?

I want to build a catalog correct bike so I'll be in search of the right truss rod fork.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 7, 2014)

Would this bike have had metal clad, wood wheels?
How many spokes?
What kind of hubs?
Are those Torrington handlebars?
What about the pedals?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 16, 2014)

My 1922 catalog shows the same forks used as the 1924 catalog.
Maybe not the same and certainly earlier, here is a pic from my 1914 catalog







~ Nick


----------



## josehuerta (Jun 22, 2014)

Wood wheels were standard equipment, but clad wood were a ready option so could be either and be correct.
Mead used 36 spokes front and rear by the '20's.
If a 20's bike the rear hub would be New Departure model A, front model M New Departure but again other hubs were optional.
Mead never mentions the brand of the handlebars they fitted but I suspect many were Torrington. Problem is we know Mead sourced parts from many manufacturers so I can't say they have to be Torrington.
Pedals might be Aristocrats or  Bramptons which have red blocks scripted with "Mead". Hard to find. And again there were other options. 

I'm not convinced the fork is correct, even as a replacement. Might be period correct but just doesn't look Mead.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 22, 2014)

That's exactly what I needed to know. I'm not too concerned with the fork. All of the catalog pictures of this style frame show it with a truss rod fork and I plan to put one back on it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 22, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Would this bike have had metal clad, wood wheels?
> How many spokes?
> What kind of hubs?
> Are those Torrington handlebars?
> What about the pedals?




All answers are variable and contingent on year and model bike.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 22, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> Wood wheels were standard equipment, but clad wood were a ready option so could be either and be correct.
> Mead used 36 spokes front and rear by the '20's.
> If a 20's bike the rear hub would be New Departure model A, front model M New Departure but again other hubs were optional.
> Mead never mentions the brand of the handlebars they fitted but I suspect many were Torrington. Problem is we know Mead sourced parts from many manufacturers so I can't say they have to be Torrington.
> ...




Ditto ditto ,  all steel wheels also as options


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 23, 2014)

*Mead Ranger Info….. from 1924 Mead Ranger Catalog*

Hopefully these photos are clear enough you can read the text to answer your questions.

Also…..regarding hubs….. my 1925/26 Mead Ranger has a New Departure Model A rear hub and a New Departure Model M front hub.  My 1924 catalog does show and list parts for a Morrow coaster brake, so it seems like Morrow hubs were also used??  I believe all hubs were 36 hole (at least for the New Departure hubs).

I can find no mention of the name Torrington when the catalog is talking about bars…..

Hope this helps you. 

Mike


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 23, 2014)

What does the catalog say about those racing bars. They are SWEET!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 23, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What does the catalog say about those racing bars. They are SWEET!
> 
> Thanks for the pics.




They would of gone on the Racer model.  Not correct to the motorbike, but customers had the ability to customize their bike.  That and packages with different tools and accessories could be bought to add to or replace parts on your bike.  So you can do what you want, but of you want it to look like it should, then stick to how they assembled them.


~ Nick


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 23, 2014)

But now I need a Racer frame/fork too. What do they look like?


----------

